# When was the last time you cried?



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Feel free to expand on the reasoning behind it if you wish.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Yesterday.
When I had a MASSIVE smackdown with myself.


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

I last cried this morning when I had an OCD attack and couldn't do what my ocd was trying to make me do


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

5-6 years ago. I felt really shitty xD


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hehe, let's see... A couple of weeks ago, I just sat down and cried over the woes of the world. e.e not that anything was wrong with my particular situation, but the general state of humanity was rather supsetting.
Yea... 
Oh no! Wait! The last time I cried was when I had a Wes Anderson marathon with friends. Some of his movies just attack my feelings repeatedly... D:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Maybe a week or two ago. Can't remember why, probably boyfriend related issues.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

When I got a compound fracture in my foot in November of last year.


----------



## bluhorizon (Sep 17, 2012)

like a few days ago.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Monday. A post on PerC in a thread I made. It just reminded me of too many things, times, and people gone by.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I cry almost every day. :/

Yay for being an overemotional wreck! XD

Yesterday was a pretty good day. I _almost _cried twice that night though because I was overwhelmed by some stuff.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Do the tears that well up during a movie count? 'Cause that happens to me a lot. Otherwise, it must have been 11 years ago when someone close to my heart suddenly passed away.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Yesterday


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Last night I cried myself to sleep, I had an argument with my mom and she has a knack for saying hurtful things.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

A few months ago. My self esteem took a sudden and unexpected drop, making me feel horrible. I felt like I had failed everyone around me. And it was also partially a rebound from being so extroverted and never getting time alone.

It's very rare that I actually cry, and it's usually pretty short-lived. But it is pretty common that I'll come close, so I don't know which to count. I have come close more recently than that, but not actually cried.


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, a couple of days ago. I go mad if I don't have a little cry every so often.


----------



## Lawless Land (Jul 10, 2012)

Last night. The person I like basically said there was no chance they'd ever go out with me and I had never even been given a chance to tell them how I felt about them. It would have been okay if I was given the opportunity to ask and was turned down but to be rejected without even having that chance was a bit too much to deal with.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

This morning in the shower. I find myself crying a lot lately. I'm just realizing how jaded I've become and thinking of the things I'll never have again or even in the first place. Way to go, inferior Si.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont think I want to remember. Well, what can you do.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I repress my memories when it comes to crying. I don't like to look back and remember those moments at all - so after a period of time, the chronology becomes muddled. I can't tell you the last time I cried because I don't remember how long ago it was. It could've been two weeks ago, or two days ago, or a year ago ... I just don't remember. I remember that I cried .. but when is lost to me.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Earlier this week. An old friend I hadn't talked to for years passed away recently, but I just kind of numbed it out until I heard that when he found out his illness was terminal, he used his time to set up a charitable foundation. Then I just kind of broke down.

I don't cry except during movies or when I'm caught off guard and overwhelmed. I probably repress it more than I should.


----------



## Ectoplasm (May 2, 2010)

Carthatchasescars said:


> :0 whys this? Youre a happy chap :3


Haha indeed, that's why there is such long periods between them. Just think of them as very brief glitches I suppose. Last time I cried it was for mere seconds anyway.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

A few weeks ago.

My older brother was being really horrible to me. (Though thats nothing new. >:/)


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

This morning at church. I got rather swept up in the emotion of the moment and cried quite a bit.


----------



## Zemdrake (Oct 11, 2012)

Carthatchasescars said:


> Thats a long time... I hope all is good now


Heh... Yeah, it was a long time ago, unfortunately it's not really good. 
I probably should have cried more in my life, but for some reason I haven't. It's not like I think it is weak to cry, I do really belive it is healthy to cry once in a while. I have no idea as to why I haven't cried in a long time.
I do remember that I always cried alone, away from others as a child, never letting anyone see my tears. Not that anyone taught me that it is wrong to cry, I just didn't want anyone to see my pain I guess.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

jbking said:


> This morning at church. I got rather swept up in the emotion of the moment and cried quite a bit.





jbking said:


> This morning at church. I got rather swept up in the emotion of the moment and cried quite a bit.





jbking said:


> This morning at church. I got rather swept up in the emotion of the moment and cried quite a bit.





jbking said:


> This morning at church. I got rather swept up in the emotion of the moment and cried quite a bit.





jbking said:


> This morning at church. I got rather swept up in the emotion of the moment and cried quite a bit.


I'm INTJ and what is this


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

benr3600 said:


> I'm INTJ and what is this


Church for me is a community where people gather to discuss various theological and philosophical issues. In my case, this would be a Christian church without any direct denomination, there are others that are of a specific denomination. I'm also an INTJ though I like the idea of having a community to have interesting conversations.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

jbking said:


> Church for me is a community where people gather to discuss various theological and philosophical issues. In my case, this would be a Christian church without any direct denomination, there are others that are of a specific denomination. I'm also an INTJ though I like the idea of having a community to have interesting conversations.


I see, I was just giving you a good ribbing, is all. Based on the stereotype that INTJs are known for having interesting conversations about religion, of a different nature :happy: I'm glad you find understanding and a sense of community.


----------



## Blackwing (Nov 5, 2012)

Many, many moons ago. I'm of the belief that I've cried all of my tears away. Not that I think I can't cry, rather, my body is in the process of sort of "regenerating" tears, as it were.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

*raises hand* 
Does rubbing your eyes, cold wind beating against you so your eyes water to protect themselves, or onions constitute as crying?

If yes: A week ago when I had my eye resting on a pillow talking on the phone. When I picked my head up it was wet on one eye. 

If no: I'm probably some weird psychopath, but I can't remember.  I'm sure for a fact when I was 8 years old, but I can't think of anything specific since then.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

A day or two ago. There's been a lot of change in and around me lately. It was a kind of letting-things-go crying. It was good. A sobering experience.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

:/ I forgot....t'was a long time ago in a far away land beyound the mountains of memory....


----------



## EddyHeady (Oct 3, 2011)

Eight months ago or so, though it was intentional use of tears/crying when using my TeNi against a somewhat depressed F, to get through to her so she would listen to me. That's the only use of crying that I've found so far.

Last actual cry was six years back or so, when I got scammed when selling my online MMORPG account on eBay, using my mom's credit card for PayPal. Lost 800 bucks/my account. Had to pay PayPal back the money after an online trial that I lost, or else my mom would get a 7-year fraud mark on her credit. Didn't know what to do as I had spent two years on the account. Did manage to "hack" it back, build it up again and resell it. Eventually got 400 bucks from it in total.


----------



## whoameye (Sep 26, 2012)

the last time I massively cried was a year and a half ago at college. the reason behind it... well alot of things led up to it. First my esfj gf started getting really sick. then she was diagnosed with an incurable disease. drs gave her medicines that ended up messing with her brain chemestry and gave her some mini strokes. she got really mean and started telling me how i was treating her bad, but she wouldnt let me take care of her. she started telling me that i hated her and a bunch of stuff even tho i did nothing but try to serve her. then i broke up with her because i felt like i was doing no good for her and was making things worse. then she wouldnt leave me alone and told me over and over again about her sufferings caused because i broke up with her. Then I finally couldnt take it anymore and broke down crying (so bad I couldnt breath) by the river, as she continued to tell me how I messed up and will never get a chance with her again. and then some how we got back together and are still dating. (was I guilted back into the relationship? yes!. am i happy with the relationship now? yeah its going pretty well... most days. ok about half the time. basically when she is happy things go well. hmmm something for me to think about... as if i havent already)


----------



## whoameye (Sep 26, 2012)

Jamie.Ether said:


> A day or two ago. There's been a lot of change in and around me lately. It was a kind of letting-things-go crying. It was good. A sobering experience.


I hope things get better! feel free to message if you ever need someone to talk to


----------



## whoameye (Sep 26, 2012)

EddyHeady said:


> Did manage to "hack" it back, build it up again and resell it. Eventually got 400 bucks from it in total.


 dude thats awesome that u hacked it back and then made money off it


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

A couple days ago. My sister being mentioned by my gran and being spoken highly of reminds me of what nasty thing my aunt said while I was in the room a month or two about me... I hate it when people speak of my sister, makes me feel like I'm such a useless slug compared to her.


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

I received a very bad grade on a test and felt incompetent when my dad was chastising me.


----------



## EddyHeady (Oct 3, 2011)

Solfonny said:


> I received a very bad grade on a test and felt incompetent when my dad was chastising me.


To think parents still do that. My parents were often disappointed in what I did or did not do, or when I received anything but top grade, because they saw no reason for me not to score highest. Luckily for me my dad never even finished primary school, so he had nothing to say, even though both my parents have been chastising me during my early childhood for normal chores to teach me a lesson. I still remember every detail and how afraid I ended up being for not doing things properly.

I don't know if it's good or bad parenting, when they use some kind of violence or other means of punishing, as I've become this person much thanks to this strict parenting. I'm very happy with who I am, and I believe those bad, violent days have pushed me to do more out of myself.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

This morning. I was out shopping for Christmas decorations (because I left all of mine with my housemates the last time I moved), and just got so completely overwhelmed by my love of the Christmas season. There was Christmas music playing; I was deciding which strings of lights to purchase...who _wouldn't_ cry in that situation?


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

Last week, because I miss my cat now that I'm at Uni. There's a hole in my soul that can only be filled with cats.


----------



## wen (Dec 27, 2011)

... haven't cried since I was little. Can't remember a specific time but I'm guessing not since I was 11-12 ish. When do you stop crying over childish things anyway? I get teary eyed sometimes, if I'm hurt emotionally or something, but I haven't actually cried for over a decade.

...wow. Can that be healthy?


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

When I left the place that I hate most, it wasn't what I thought about the place that made it so rather that I was overwhelmed by the fact that I knew I had options.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

When I fell out with a friend about 3 months ago.

Occasionally, I do tear up a little when reading or watching something touching, but I lost my ability to cry for a while now.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Earlier today. I turned on the television, and caught the end of Rapunzel. So touching, and warm, and fuzzy, and, and, and I'm such a preteen girl.


----------



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)

I am the same way. I can't actually remember the last time I cried.

I often wonder if there is something slightly wrong with me.


----------



## intensely.me (Apr 23, 2013)

Last Thursday I shed a few tears because I have been under a tonne of stress, and sometimes it just feels like nothing ever goes right for me. Yes, it was self pity... yes Im over it now... yes I will feel like the whole universe is against me again another day.... yes I may just cry again then. :wink:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Someone I deeply care about inadvertently cut me in the depths of my inner vulnerabilities. The person in question didn't notice thankfully. Heck, even *I* barely noticed myself...


----------

